
Learning Wi-Fi Connection Loss Predictions for Seamless Handovers - jonashoechst
https://umr-ds.github.io/seamcon/
======
kevincox
This should be easy to implement at the OS level. Protocols like HTTP/3 would
work out of the box with quicker network switches and MPTCP should work just
fine as well.

